# Anyone had a Pregnancy with one tube ?



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Very upset and in need of some hope at the moment after having HSG and finding I have only one tube as other blocked, just wondering if anyone had successful pregnancy with only one tube x


----------



## babygirlforme (Jul 10, 2011)

yes, I have only one tube & many other problems, good luck


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for reply gives me hope. Congratulations and good luck to you x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I have had 3 pregnancies with 1 tube sadly one was e topic which meant the 2nd tube was then repaired followed by an early mc and a mmc - the problem however turned out to be with the quality of DH sperm so after ICSI we are now pregnant with twins . You only need one the consultant told me that it is not the case that one tube is attached to one ovary but they can 'float' and capture eggs from either. 

I would ask why the one is blocked and if it is likely to affect the other xx


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Congratulations on twins !!!
I didn't ask what caused blockage as was in so much pain after HSG. I have to make Appt with my GP to talk through the results. x


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

me - I have only one tube and also have lots of other "issues" - after 4 attempts at IVF (only 1 ending in ET) I got pg naturally DD now nearly 4!  hang in there!


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Lou for your story it gives me hope...just wish i was getting younger not older and had more fertile years left.x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Pumpkin how old are you if you don't mind me asking? X


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

I will be 43 in August x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Quite young compared to some on this site  I can see where you're coming from though, good luck with your journey xx


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you and good luck to you too x


----------



## fiorella69 (Mar 23, 2011)

Me too. Was told IVF best way to get pregnant. X 2 cycles failed. Am now 36+5 with first pregnancy, which was 'spontaneous'. Followed AngelBump's Protocol. Good luck to anyone else TTC with one tube.


----------



## Pollypoppet (Feb 26, 2011)

Just another success story with one tube to add to the positive vibes for you.

Discovered one of my tubes blocked (folded over, prob been like that since birth) so surgeon removed it. I fell pregnant naturally (clomid) 4th month after op.  

It might partially explain the problems we've had conceiving, but my consultant told me same as another poster here: that the tube can float to opposite ovary to get the egg. Also the ovaries don't take monthly turns to release an egg, it all depends which follicle is strongest that month. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely stories of hope. We have a Appt with GP in 2 weeks to discuss where to go after finding only one tube viable. I'm not sure if I should ask for clomid again as they always tell me I dont need it as I ovulate ok, I have heard loads of stories of success after taking it. X


----------

